# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما علة النهي عن قتل الضفدع ؟

## حمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قتل الضفدع ، 
ما علة هذا النهي الشريف ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

علة ذلك ما روي في الحديث الضعيف : ((نقيقها تسبيح)).إن جاز الاحتجاج بالضعيف في مثل هذا.

----------


## علي الغامدي

تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا (44)الاسراء

----------


## اسعد

سمعت قول من لا يحتج بكلامه - شيخ شيعي - أن الضفدع كان يحمل الماء في فمه ليطفأ النار التي أشعلت لإحراق خليل الرحمن إبراهيم عليه السلام لذا كرمت بالنهي عن قتلها

والله اعلم

----------


## حمد

جزاكم الله خيراً .
ولعل هذا هو السبب :



> الضفادع مخلوقات مفيدة للانسان، فهي تأكل أعداداً كبيرة من الحشرات التي تسبب آفة خطرة


http://www.ali4.com/vb/showthread.php?t=578

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

عشرا ت الحيوانات تاكل الحشرات الضارة ...انظر أخي إلى الحرباء تأكل البعوض والبعوض ناقل للأمراض كالملاريا - نجانا الله منها- فلماذا لم نر فيها نصا ؟ ....أظن أن الخلل في التعليل واضح ....

----------


## أبو الياسمين الظاهري

أخي الكريم ...
لو أمر آمرٌ منا بأمر ولم يبين لنا سبب الأمر...
وجاء آخر يقول أن الآمر أمر بذلك لسبب كذا وكذا...
فهل هذا شيء غير الكهانة والرجم بالغيب...
وهذا فيما بيننا نحن البشر ...
ليتق الله الذين يقدمون بين يدي الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم...
وجزاك الله كل الخير...

----------


## حمد

جزاكم الله خيراً إخوتي .

أخي الحبيب : أبو الياسمين . قد قلتُ : (لعل السبب) .

وللفائدة : قرأتُ بأنّ الأنواع الكبيرة من الضفادع قد تأكل الفئران .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

لا يستقيم التعليل بالتسبيح لأن كل ما دون الله - عز وجل -يسبح له تبارك و تعالى حتى الحيوانات التي جاء الأمر بقتلها بإتفاق أهل السنة .

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

> لا يستقيم التعليل بالتسبيح لأن كل ما دون الله - عز وجل -يسبح له تبارك و تعالى حتى الحيوانات التي جاء الأمر بقتلها بإتفاق أهل السنة .


كيف غاب هذا عن الإخوة؟

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

امرنا بالاستسلام وبما انه لم يات نص ولا اجماع بتعليل ذلك فالاصل الاستسلام وتفويض العلة لله 
وما ذكر من العلل يبقى انه اجتهاد يحتمل الخطا والصواب
وما ذكره بعض الاخوة ان العلة في ذلك التسبيح فهذا شيء عجيب وقد نبه الى ذلك الاخت محبة الفضيلة جزاها الله خيرا

----------


## فتح البارى

> وما ذكره بعض الاخوة ان العلة في ذلك التسبيح فهذا شيء عجيب وقد نبه الى ذلك الاخت محبة الفضيلة جزاها الله خيرا


يا أخيّ..
قال بمثل ذلك بعض أهل العلم، وذلك في مسألة وضع الجريدة الرطبة على القبر.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

هات كلام اهل العلم
وثانيا هذا قول بعيد جدا لاننا امرنا بقتل بعض الحيوانات ونحن نجزم انها تسبح الله تعالى

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

قال ابو داود:حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِى ذِئْبٍ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ أَنَّ طَبِيبًا سَأَلَ النَّبِىَّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عَنْ ضِفْدَعٍ يَجْعَلُهَا فِى دَوَاءٍ فَنَهَاهُ النَّبِىُّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عَنْ قَتْلِهَا.
وقال عبد الرزاق:8393 - عبد الرزاق قال : أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشامي  عن أبان عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أمنوا الضفدع فإن صوته الذي تسمعون تسبيح ، وتقديس ، وتكبير ، إن البهائم استأذنت ربها في أن تطفئ النار عن إبراهيم ، فأذن للضفادع فتراكبت عليه ، فأبدلها الله بحر النار الماء 
وقال الطبرانيفي الصغير: 521 - حدثنا عمر بن الحسن أبو حفص القاضي الحلبي حدثنا المسيب بن واضح حدثنا حجاج بن محمد عن شعبة عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أوفى عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عن قتل الضفدع وقال نقيقها تسبيح لم يروه عن شعبة مرفوعا إلا الحجاج تفرد به المسيب 
والحديث فالمسند والسنن وغيره بسند صححه الالباني والشيخ شعيب فى تحقيق المسند وحسنه النووي فى المجموع
والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أحسنت أحسن الله إليك 
وجئت بالفصل

----------


## احمد ابو انس

4788 - ( نهى عن قتل الضفدع ؛ وقال : نقيقها تسبيح ) .

 قال الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة والموضوعة " 10/ 330 : ضعيف  رواه  الطبراني في "الأوسط" (1/ 128/ 2) ، وابن شاذان في "مشيخته الصغرى" ، وأبو  الشيخ في "العظمة" (5/ 1226) ، وابن عدي (292/ 2) ، وابن عساكر (1/ 270 -  مصورة المدينة) - قالا : "عبدالله" ، لم يقولا : "ابن عمرو" - عن المسيب بن  واضح : حدثنا حجاج بن محمد عن شعبة عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أوفى عن عبدالله  بن عمرو مرفوعاً . وقال الطبراني :"لم يروه عن شعبة مرفوعاً إلا الحجاج ،  تفرد به المسيب" .قلت : وهو ضعيف لسوء حفظه . ولفظ ابن عدي :"لا تقتلوا الضفادع  ؛ فإن ..." .وقد عزاه بهذا اللفظ السيوطي للنسائي ، ولم أره في "الصغرى"  له ! فلعله في "الكبرى" ؛ لكن لم يذكره المزي في "التحفة" .وله شاهد من  حديث عبدالرحمن بن عثمان قال :ذكر طبيب عند رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم  دواء عمل فيه الضفدع ، فنهى رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم قتل الضفدع  .أخرجه النسائي (2/ 202) ، وأحمد (3/ 453 و 499) ، وابن عساكر (10/ 23/ 1)  عن سعيد بن خالد عن سعيد بن المسيب عنه .قلت : وهذا إسناد صحيح  ، رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين ؛ غير سعيد بن خالد - وهو القارظي الكتاني - ؛  وهو ثقة ؛ كما قال النسائي وغيره .وروي بلفظ آخر ، وهو :"لا تقتلوا الضفادع  ؛ فإنها من أكثر من خلقه الله ذكراً ، وأمر بقتل الوزغ في الحل والحرم"  .رواه الضياء في "المنتقي من مسموعاته بمرو" (33/ 2) عن سليمان بن أرقم عن  الزهري عن ابن المسيب عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً .قلت : وسليمان بن أرقم متروك  .ثم رأيت الحديث في "العلل" لابن أبي حاتم (2/ 330/ 2510) ؛ وذكر الاختلاف  في إسناده ، وذكر عن أبي زرعة أن الأصح : حديث شعبة عن قتادة عن زرارة عن  أبي الحكم عن عبدالله بن عمرو .وأبو الحكم : هو عبدالرحمن بن أبي نعم .قلت :  وهو عنده موقوف غير مرفوع ، ولعله الصواب ، أخطأ المسيب فرفعه .ثم وقفت  على الحديث في "مصنف عبدالرزاق" (4/ 452/ 8418) : عن ابن التيمي عن سعيد عن  قتادة قال : سمعت زرارة يحدث عن ابن أبي نعم عن عبدالله بن عمر (كذا)  موقوفاً .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*الضفدع و نار إبراهيم*
منقول من محمد محمود الملواني 
فى المصنف-* -* *عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال كانت* *الضفدع تطفىء** النار عن إبراهيم وكان الوزغ ينفخ فيه فنهي عن قتل هذا وأمر بقتل هذا*.
لكن الثابت عن أم المؤمنين فى الصحيحين انها قالت إن النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم قال للوزغ فويسق و لم اسمعه أمر بقتله.
البخارى3306و1831و مسلم2239
فالظاهر أنها رواية معلة.
و قال ابن حجر فى الفتح6\354 "تحت الحديث الماضى"جاء عن عائشة من وجه آخر عند أحمد"24534" و ابن ماجه "3231"أنه *كان  في بيتها رمح موضوع فسئلت فقالت نقتل به الوزغ فإن النبي صلى الله عليه و  سلم أخبرنا أن إبراهيم لما ألقي في النار لم يكن في الأرض دابة الا أطفأت  عنه النار الا الوزغ فإنها كانت تنفخ عليه فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  بقتلها انتهى والذي في الصحيح أصح ولعل عائشة سمعت ذلك من بعض الصحابة  وأطلقت لفظ أخبرنا مجازا أي أخبر الصحابة كما قال ثابت البناني خطبنا عمران  وأراد أنه خطب أهل البصرة فإنه لم يسمع منه والله أعلم* *.*
قلت و رواية عبد الرزاق ظاهر سندها الصحة اما هذه الرواية فترويها عن عائشة سائبة ، مولاة الفاكه بن المغيرة المخزومى و لم يرو عنها غير نافع مولى ابن عمر و لم يوثقها أحد و ذكرها ابن حبان فى الثقات ففيها جهالة.
و قال الألبانى فى الصحيحة" *لكنها قد توبعت ، فقد أخرج*
*النسائي ( 2 / 27 ) من طريق قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب : أن امرأة دخلت على عائشة و بيدها عكاز* *...** الحديث نحوه .*
*و  هذا إسناد صحيح إن كان سعيد بن المسيب سمعه من عائشة ، و إلا فإن ظاهره  أنه من مرسله . و الله أعلم . و قد خالفه عبد الحميد بن جبير فقال : عن  سعيد بن المسيب عن أم شريك رضي الله عنها : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أمر بقتل الوزغ ، و قال : كان ينفخ على إبراهيم عليه السلام . أخرجه  البخاري ( 6 / 305 -فتح ) و ابن ماجة و أحمد ( 6 / 421 و 462 ) و ليس  عندهما الشطر الثاني منه ".*
ثم وجدت بعون الله و توفيقه فى مسند ابن راهويه 
*1764 -* *أَخْبَرَنَا  جَرِيرٌ، عَنْ مُطَرِّفٍ، عَنْ كَثِيرِ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ قَالَ: إِنِّي  لَجَالِسٌ عِنْدَ عَائِشَةَ إِذْ رَأَتْ وَزَغًا فَقَالَتْ:** اقْتُلِ اقْتُلْ. قِيلَ: مَا شَأْنُهُ؟ فَقَالَتْ: إِنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْفُخُ النَّارَ يَوْمَ احْتَرَقَ بَيْتُ الْمَقْدِسِ وَكَانَ* *الضِّفْدَع**ُ يُطْفِئُ* *"*
*1765 -** أَخْبَرَنَا الْأَسْبَاطُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، عَنْ مُطَرِّفٍ، عَنْ كَثِيرٍ الْمَدَنِيِّ، بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ مِثْلَهُ*.
قلت كثير هذا لم يوثق ففيه جهالة  و قد ذكره ابن حبان فى الثقات لذا قال الذهبى وثق و قال ابن حجر مقبول؛هذا  مع معارضته للثابت عن عائشة.
و أحب أن أقول إنى عندما وجدت  إسناد عبد الرزاق و ظاهره الصحة فما جعلنى لا أطمئن له إنى على حسب ما رأيت  لم أجد من أهل العلم من يبرر النهى عن قتله بإنه كان يطفىء نار إبراهيم  عليه السلام و لو كان الحديث معتبرا لاستخدموه و التعليل فيه ظاهر بل إن  البعض استخدم حديث تعليل النهى لأن نقيقها تسبيح و لا يصح.
ثم وقفت فى سبل السلام فى كلامه عن حديث النهى عن قتلها"*عَنْ  عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ الْقُرَشِيِّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ  -، «أَنَّ طَبِيبًا سَأَلَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ الضِّفْدَعِ يَجْعَلُهَا فِي دَوَاءٍ، فَنَهَى عَنْ  قَتْلِهَا» . أَخْرَجَهُ أَحْمَدُ، وَصَحَّحَهُ الْحَاكِمُ. وَأَخْرَجَهُ  أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  "* قال *قَالَ  الْبَيْهَقِيُّ: هُوَ أَقْوَى مَا وَرَدَ فِي النَّهْيِ عَنْ قَتْلِ  الضِّفْدَع. وَأَخْرَجَ مِنْ حَدِيثِ ابْنِ عُمَرَو: «لَا تَقْتُلُوا  الضَّفَادِعَ فَإِنَّ* *نَقِيقَهَا تَسْبِيح**ٌ  وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا الْخُفَّاشَ فَإِنَّهُ لَمَّا خَرِبَ بَيْتُ الْمَقْدِسِ  قَالَ: يَا رَبِّ سَلِّطْنِي عَلَى الْبَحْرِ حَتَّى أُغْرِقَهُمْ» قَالَ  الْبَيْهَقِيُّ: إسْنَادُهُ صَحِيحٌ.*
*وَعَنْ  أَنَسٍ «لَا تَقْتُلُوا الضَّفَادِعَ فَإِنَّهَا مَرَّتْ عَلَى نَارِ  إبْرَاهِيمَ فَجَعَلَتْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهَا الْمَاءَ وَكَانَتْ تَرُشُّهُ  عَلَى النَّارِ»*.
قلت  و الأول موقوف على ابن عمرو و قد عرف برواية الإسرائيليات.
*قَالَ  الْحَافِظُ: وَإِنْ كَانَ إسْنَادُهُ صَحِيحًا لَكِنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ  بْنَ عَمْرٍو كَانَ يَأْخُذُ عَنْ الْإِسْرَائِيلِ  يَّاتِ.*
و الثانى لم أجده؛ و لكن وجدت هذا..........
 عند عبدالرزاق أيضا *8393 -* *قال  أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشامي عن أبان عن أنس بن مالك قال قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه و سلم أمنوا الضفدع فإن صوته الذي تسمعون تسبيح وتقديس وتكبير إن  البهائم استأذنت ربها في أن تطفىء النار عن إبراهيم* *فأذن للضفادع** فتراكبت عليه فأبدلها الله بحر النار الماء*.
و لعل هذا هو الحديث الذى قصده الأمير الصنعانى.
روى الخطيب البغدادى فى موضح أوهام الجمع و التفريق *بسنده عن ابن المبارك أعياني بقية كان يحدثنا فيقول حدثنا أبو سعيد الوحاظي فإذا هو عبد القدوس ؛ وهو* *أبو سعيد الشامي** الذي روى عنه عبد الرزاق بن همام* *أخبرنا أبو علي أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الدبري أخبرنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا* *أبو سعيد الشامي**  حدثنا عطاء بن أبي رباح عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال ضحوا وطيبوا بها أنفسكم فإنه ليس من مسلم يوجه ضحية إلى القبلة  إلا كان دمها وفرثها وصوفها حسنات محضرات في ميزانه يوم القيامة وكان يقول  أنفقوا قليلا تؤجروا كثيرا إن الدم إذا وقع في التراب فهو في حرز الله حتى  يوفيه صاحبه يوم القيامة*.
و عبد القدوس بن حبيب متروك.
فإن كان هو أو كان شيخه أبان بن أبى عياش فهما متروكان.
ووجدت فى السلسلة الضعيفة للألبانى رحمه الله"* "لا تقتلوا الضفادع ؛ فإنها من أكثر من خلقه الله ذكراً ، وأمر بقتل الوزغ في الحل والحرم" .*
*رواه الضياء في "المنتقي من مسموعاته بمرو" (33/ 2) عن سليمان بن أرقم عن الزهري عن ابن المسيب عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً .*
*وسليمان بن أرقم متروك ".*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*الحكمة من النهي عن قتل الضفدع

السؤال*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة الكرام حصل جدال شديد بيني وبين صديق لي يقيم في فرنسا حول ما حرمه الله عز وجل من أكل الضفادع والكلاب ....الخ وكل ما كان: على اللحوم ولحم الميتة من الحيوانات وحلل الله عز و جل كل الحيوانات البحرية؟ سؤال الصديق كان: أن الدجاج يمكن أن يأكل كل ما يحصل عليه حتى ولو (فأر ميت) < بالفعل هذه الحالة رأيتها بنفسي >سؤال الصديق أيضا: لماذا حرم لحم الضفادع؟ أما بالنسبة لي ليس لدي جواب لأسئلته ولم أتمكن من الإجابة عن هذا الموضوع وخاصة أنه طلب إثبات من القرآن الكريم
الرجاء مساعدتي في إقناع الصديق بمساعدتكم وأرجو أن تعززوا إجابتكم بآيات من القرآن الكريم.
و جزاكم الله كل خير .

*
*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فقبل الإجابة على سؤالك نريد أولاً أن ننصحك بترك الجدال لتفوز ببيت في الجنة، فقد روىأبو داود رضي الله عنه وغيره من حديث أبي أمامة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:أنا زعيم ببيت في ربض الجنة لمن ترك المراء وإن كان محقاً وببيت في وسط الجنة لمن ترك الكذب وإن كان مازحاً وببيت في أعلى الجنة لمن حسن خلقه. الحديث حسنهالألباني وغيره.
وبالنسبة لما سألت عنه، فإن الله تعالى قد أحل لعباده الطيبات من الرزق وحرم عليهم الخبائث، قال تعالى: يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ {المائدة: 4}.
والدجاج إذا أكل النجاسات صار من الجلالة التي نهى عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد أخرج أصحاب السنن عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أكل الجلالة وألبانها. والجلالة هي كل ما يأكل النجاسة.
وبالنسبة للضفدعة فقد ورد النهي عن قتلها، وذاك يستلزم منع أكلها. قال صاحب عون المعبود: روى البيهقي في سننه عن سهل بن سعد الساعدي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن قتل خمسة: النملة والنحلة والضفدع والصرد والهدهد. انتهى
فنهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قتلها يدل على أن الضفدع يحرم أكلها وأنها غير داخلة فيما أبيح من دواب الماء.
والحكمة من النهي عن قتل الضفدع أن نقيقها تسبيح، روى البيهقي عن عبد الله بن عمرورضي الله عنهما قال: لا تقتلوا الضفادع فإن نقيقها تسبيح.
والله أعلم.
*
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=55896

----------

